# Posts moved here



## optomalex (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are well, as are we.

I need your help ... I have a 2006 Nissan Murano Japanese import ... I really enjoy this car 

And after so many years of good service I have decide to pay it back ... I never tried to get the language settings changed ( Sat/nav trip analysis, radio etc ) 

Basically all the function of the screen are in Japanese 

I have been told that by changing the san/nav ECU .it would sort out the problem 

Can anyone help

Thanks Alex 
optomalex is online now Report Post


----------



## NeedyNismo (Oct 7, 2016)

optomalex said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope you are well, as are we.
> 
> ...


You imported a 2006 Murano from japan?!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I doubt he lives in the US NeedyNismo.
As to how to change the operating system language, I have no clue. I have read similar threads with people trying to change the language on so equipped X trails, but with no success. It might be easier to change head units. Either an aftermarket unit, or a used one from an english speaking country such as US, Canada, or UK. Good luck in your quest to get it working for you.


----------

